# The Petaminx



## Paul Wagner (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Jacco (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, it's a really beautiful puzzle!


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, and I heard that it costs something like $2,000, although that may be something else.
It would be well worth that money if I could afford it though.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 3, 2009)

10,000 USD (meesage to short)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 3, 2009)

OH.......
MY.........
GOD..........


----------



## MaO (Mar 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> 10,00 USD (meesage to short)



How can that possibly cost only $10,00 isn't it more like $1,000

1000 moving parts! OMG


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 3, 2009)

MaO said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > 10,00 USD (meesage to short)
> ...


It's not mine, look at the video comments. Drew's Teraminx is 2,000 USD


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 3, 2009)

$10,00? Is that like $10 or $10,000 typo?


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 3, 2009)

10,000 is supposed to be 10000!!!! 
A damned High price, i dont think that it costs that much ... 
10,000 or 10.000 - its just depends on where u live!!


----------



## anderson26 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well just go to http://www.bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzles and the teraminx is on sale for $2000 so you just got to wonder what this will go for.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2009)

It pays for the cost of molding equipment/plastic and stickers, and for the labor of designing the puzzle, molding the pieces, assembling them, and finally stickering. (Remember this is NOT done by Chinese factory workers! There are only a handful of these in the world and they are not mass produced!)

This is a beautiful puzzle and it deserves to be solved many times.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Mar 3, 2009)

i agree with michael


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 3, 2009)

This is one of the most amazing puzzles I've seen ever!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Yes, and I heard that it costs something like $2,000, although that may be something else.
> It would be well worth that money if I could afford it though.



The teraminx is $2000 USD

The puzzle turns well, I want it to practice


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

I would really love AND hate to see that thing pop

It is beautifull


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Mar 4, 2009)

didn't Yu say he wanted puzzles like these and didn't care about price?
I seem to recall that from somewhere...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> didn't Yu say he wanted puzzles like these and didn't care about price?
> I seem to recall that from somewhere...



If I was rich I'd say the same thing. (Well. I'd just go and buy all the cool custom puzzles I wanted, so I wouldn't have to say it )


----------

